# Flounder Still on Fire 8-19-11



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

Had Garrett from West Georgia in for a little inshore fishing yesterday. Garrett does a lot of trout and bass fishing in his neck of the woods, and said he'd preferred to go all artificial (twist my rubber arm!). We jigged a few deep spots and came up with four real good Trout and half a dozen shorts. With the water rising, but clean and green, we decided to skip the Redfish portion of the day and go drag around some plastics for some meat. As you all are pretty well aware by now, the Flounder bite has been pretty strong, so that's the direction we headed. It was a little challenging for Garrett at first, but once he dialed it in and related it to worming for large mouth, it all came together. Called it quits after 18 Flatties (8 were shorts) and headed to the dock with 10 good ones including a couple real slabs! It is an absolute blast to see anglers try new techniques and start stickin fish. Thanks Garrett-awesome day!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice flatties!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

nice where did you fish dont need ur secret spot just general area. 
thanks


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Shoreline does not look like anything around here that I know about. Must be over on 
Georgia coast.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

yea ur probly right


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> nice where did you fish dont need ur secret spot just general area.
> thanks


St Simons Island, Georgia. Key in on clean water & man-made structure.

http://http://capt-tim.blogspot.com/2011/05/targeting-flounder-on-georgia-coast.html



fishwalton said:


> Shoreline does not look like anything around here that I know about. Must be over on
> Georgia coast.


Yep, St Simons Island, Georgia, but you have the same stuff in Pensacola.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

sweet thanks


----------

